# Documentation help for Hong Kong QMAS visa



## iqkh76 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi,

Please help me list all the documents required to file for QMAS visa. 

I am from India, also let me know if Hong Kong has its embassy in India. where?

Also if someone can let me know of Jobs in Hong Kong.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nouman83pk (Jan 22, 2013)

*about QMAS Hongkong*

HEllo

If u need any type of help regarding documents prep. u can contact me at my email id its nouman.ali at live. i can guide u , i m familar with QMAS of Hongkong
Regards


----------



## iqkh76 (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks, can you provide me the process to start with.

Also let me know ur email id.


----------



## nouman83pk (Jan 22, 2013)

my skype id is "noumanatk" 
my yahoo id is nouman83pk at yahoo
my live id is nouman.ali at live

plz contact me at email

Nouman
Pakistan


----------

